# Florida Fish Theft on Camera.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

And now....for something completely different.....

https://www.msn.com/en-ca/video/downtime/bait-and-switch-to-steal-exotic-fish-from-pet-store-is-caught-on-camera/vi-AAv3OMM?ocid=spartandhp


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Seriously stupid........
Of all the things to risk going to jail for, stealing fish?


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

No kidding and they are only worth 20 bucks a piece. I imagine she was out there stealing the food as obviously they don’t have a pot to piss in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

